
Decline in gun violence in the United States - masonic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/12/03/weve-had-a-massive-decline-in-gun-violence-in-the-united-states-heres-why
======
timr
[http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2014/jun/...](http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-
meter/statements/2014/jun/16/facebook-posts/viral-meme-says-gun-homicides-are-
down-49-percent-/)

"Gun homicides didn’t decline 49 percent over the last 12 years -- rather,
they declined precipitously over six years in the 1990s, then have remained
basically stagnant for the past decade or so.

Why is this important? Because the decline, to a large degree, has to do with
a specific reason -- the end of the crack epidemic."

------
SeanDav
If you look at the graphs, there was a sharp decline from 1993 to 1999, then
it has been pretty flat since 1999/2000 with small increases/decreases in some
areas.

Unless the graphs for mitigating factors show a similar (or mirror) shape,
then it is unlikely the reasons cited are valid.

~~~
sghodas
There's an interesting (although controversial) correlation between legalized
abortion and decline in crime for that time period.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legalized_abortion_and_crime_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legalized_abortion_and_crime_effect)

~~~
hga
Few if any things correlate better with crime than the population of young
men.

Not that any but a 1st half of the 20th Century progressive would be happy
with the possible mechanism you mention.

